# £6000 budget - What would you buy?



## Hooleygan (May 13, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm looking at getting a new motor. I currently have an ST170 but want something a bit quicker. As the title says I have around £6000 to spend, what would you recommend, bearing in mind it still has to be practical as I have a 1 year old son who comes with a lot of baggage! I was thinking about a LCR.

Any suggestions or thoughts are welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

You might just get a Leon fr 2.0t for that money, focus st225 would be another good choice. I have a soft spots for saabs at the moment, 2.0t 9-3 and for 6 k you would get a nice one.


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

Civic Type R


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2012)

must admit im tempted by a 9-3 aero atm


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

what about that EVO5 speed machine in the classifieds


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Plenty of Saab Aero's kicking about.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

focus ST with a mountune pack on it


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

You can pick up a MK1 Focus RS for that money now.

Should be cheaper than your ST170 on insurance aswell. :thumb:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

944s2 i am heading to see one tonight


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

justina3 said:


> 944s2 i am heading to see one tonight


has to be practical as in origonal post buddy. Although how cool would that kid be getting a lift to nursery in a 944 lol


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Mazda 6 MPS, 255bhp


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

ST225 is a good shout, bit of money on mods and 300bhp should keep you entertained for a while.


----------



## tom_sri (Sep 20, 2009)

How about 
VOLVO S40 T5 SE R-DESIGN
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2008-08-V...3754516?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item3f174b5c94
Mondeo St220
M Sport 330d turbo Touring
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/M-Sport-3...6796329?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item19d0c5a5a9
SKODA OCTAVIA 2.0T FSI VRS


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Would you be happy with another Ford or do you want to change brand

Mondeo ST220 or Focus ST would be where I'd be looking I think.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

octavia VRS for me or leon


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

You can get a MK1 Mazda 3 MPS for just a little more. You can get an 07 plate with 40-50k on the clock. 

The MK1 is in the £400 road tax band though. 

It's every bit as fast as a MK2 Focus RS. 

You could go for something older but the fear is it will come with age related bills.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

156 GTa - the Busso engine, generally well looked after and a bit different to most other things - practical too


----------



## vaughn1 (Sep 11, 2007)

Focus ST, pick up a clean early one for that money, fantastic cars for the money.


----------



## Rydal (Apr 10, 2007)

I've owned a 2006 ST225 (remapped to 275), a 2000 mark 1 and a 2010 mark 2 Skoda Octavia Vrs (both remapped) and a 1999 Saab 9-3 aero convertible - the older vectra based model. The Focus was probably the best technically, the newer Skoda was undoubtedly the most practical with a huge boot but I think the Saab was my favourite, it just had something about it. Would recommend any of them


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

BMW e46 330d toruing

Audi a4 2.0d Avant


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

rob3rto said:


> Mazda 6 MPS, 255bhp


good choice for a quick family car..bit of a Q car.

Kev


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

spursfan said:


> good choice for a quick family car..bit of a Q car.
> 
> Kev


Cracking Q car but hefty on the tax at 445 notes for 12 months


----------



## Hooleygan (May 13, 2011)

Thanks guys, some great suggestions! Plenty to research there! I had thought about an ST220, civic type R, and a BMW 330i sport. I'd also fancied an R32, not sure about boot space though but can't be much different to the focus I have now.

A few suggestions I hadn't thought about such as the mazdas, Saab, and a mk 1 Focus RS. I'll definitely be checking them all out.


----------



## Hooleygan (May 13, 2011)

pooma said:


> Would you be happy with another Ford or do you want to change brand
> 
> Mondeo ST220 or Focus ST would be where I'd be looking I think.


I would fancy moving away from Ford, maybe something German for build quality. My father in law is the chief mechanic at Ford though so would be wise to stick with Ford, but my last three cars have been Ford, just fancy something different. But if I can find something quick for the right money.....


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

u can pick up a bmw z4 for that price

its has Starship mileage on it like but its a z4!?!


----------



## Hooleygan (May 13, 2011)

Nice car, but not very practical for a family of three! Lol


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Subaru Legacy Spec b Wagon,has a thirst for petrol but its such a good car in all areas cornering being its best quality I know because I have one but rarely mention it lol.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

pooma said:


> Cracking Q car but hefty on the tax at 445 notes for 12 months


Sure the age he be buying at not mean it's at the lesser rate?

LCR not a bad shout, fairly practical and not hard to get more power out of if that's your thing.


----------



## Jonny2400 (May 14, 2011)

Seriously easy, a 525/530d fast, plenty of room, image, and good fuel efficiently plus, quality. The 2003 shape lasted till 2010 So with a good detail your mates would think its only a few years old, my mate just picked up a very sweet 2003 530d for £5000


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Not sure about a cheap 5, when things go wrong as they seem too on BMW engines then it could soon cost money to put right, as for image ..... Hmmmmmm


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

GJM said:


> Sure the age he be buying at not mean it's at the lesser rate?
> 
> LCR not a bad shout, fairly practical and not hard to get more power out of if that's your thing.


Nope, at 6k you are lookig at the mk1 MPS which is in the highest tax band, the mk2 is cheaper to tax, but by no means a sleeper with its hideous bonnet scoop. I did make a mistake in my original post, it's £460 a year to tax not £445.

LCR is a good shout, VAG group with a bit of style.


----------

